# Land Rover Discovery 4 Gloss Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Land Rover Discovery 4 Gloss Enhancement Detail Including Caliper/Hub Painting*

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
Swissvax Shield
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Glass Sealant
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The wheels were cleaned using valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner before being given a hit of Carpro Ironx the was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Outside cleaning shots














































The car was then placed on axle stands and the wheels removed ready for the caliper/drum painting calipers were full degreased before being given 2 coats of paint and sealed with Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 once fully dry.
































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.


















































































The car was given 2 coats of Swissvax Shield wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.

After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of glass sealant

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Beading shots lol





































Finished shots


























































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Great work :buffer:

My Disco4 is constantly baked in mud, didn't know they could be this glossy


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely mate. Big big cars to work on but they are nice an flat.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

Top work as always shaun (Y)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

another top notch detail :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work Shaun


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that car looks better than when it came out of the factory.XR 3 in the reflection ?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work as usual Shaun.

Andy (unique detail) just so you no who I am on here aswell mate


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work, can't wait for the weather to improve to start the renovation work on our Jeep GC.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:
More pictures of the S1 RS Turbo please 

Darren


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lespaul said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> More pictures of the S1 RS Turbo please
> 
> Darren


Here you go Darren, link to the full write up

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291408


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

madwaxer said:


> Cracking work as usual Shaun.
> 
> Andy (unique detail) just so you no who I am on here aswell mate


Hi Andy, :wave:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

GSD said:


> I think that car looks better than when it came out of the factory.XR 3 in the reflection ?


Series 1 RS Turbo matey :thumb:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

So the weather in Hartlepool has been OK then! Great work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

dan4291 said:


> So the weather in Hartlepool has been OK then! Great work!


I'm ashamed to say this car is from last year, I'm currently playing catch up with my write ups


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

Well what can I say Shaun absolutely stunning work yes it is better than when it came from the factory unfortunately it does not look anything like this at the moment in time need to re book an appointment for a maintenance detail :buffer: I would heartily recommend Shaun to anyone needing work done in the North East  cracking job done in a professional manner.

Jas


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking work matey. Great results :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazing reflections there Shaun !


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great work there.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work as ever Shaun :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boom! Soooo nice to see YOU slaving over a 4x4 for a change :lol:

Great work dude :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

JasJab said:


> Well what can I say Shaun absolutely stunning work yes it is better than when it came from the factory unfortunately it does not look anything like this at the moment in time need to re book an appointment for a maintenance detail :buffer: I would heartily recommend Shaun to anyone needing work done in the North East  cracking job done in a professional manner.
> 
> Jas


Thanks for this Jas, i`m looking forward to it coming back nice and dirty for a maintenance bath :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Boom! Soooo nice to see YOU slaving over a 4x4 for a change :lol:
> 
> Great work dude :thumb:


Pure pleasure as always matey:thumb:


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

great work as always


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work that Carpro Fixer certainly works some magic in your hands. Left the paint work with a super glass like reflection.

Good job with the painting as well very neat. A lot better than my cack handed attempt of mine own.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good Buddy! looks like these are popular at the moment, Just sorting the photos out from the one i did yesterday. Awesome to work on though. But but all the panels are perfect.

ATB
Nick


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

great job its amaizing how much detail you go into


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

great work shaun
loving the passenger side with the escort in

top work pal


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Really loving the work gone into that Landy!

Top job, sir:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a beast..lovely job


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No direct light afters (with Sun Gun or equivalent) so hard to judge the true quality of the machine finish from the pics, but it does look glossy in afters.


----------

